# proxy please



## nik_for_you (Nov 9, 2006)

can anyone provide me with some new proxy sites to use orkut ???

this site is blocked on my cmpny..

kproxy is also bloked


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 9, 2006)

Try this *wpc2514.amenworld.com/index.jsp


----------



## planetcall (Nov 9, 2006)

Tor ??


----------



## nik_for_you (Nov 9, 2006)

blocked !!
i used it also before


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 9, 2006)

proxyhero.com ,surfinsecret.com , safeforwork.net,vtunnel.com, 
shud be more than enough . If not try proxieslist.net . 
AND BTW ORKUT SUCKSSSSS


----------



## nik_for_you (Nov 10, 2006)

i knw it does.. but for sm friends i need to .. let me try these
__________
those are also blockd


----------



## amit2005 (Nov 10, 2006)

try proxyfree.de


----------



## raksrules (Nov 10, 2006)

Orkut has been blocked in my company too. I use one of the following proxies

calculatepie.com
karatechipmunk.com
homemadespacecraft.com
mathtunnel.com
magictrainstation.com
ghost1.com
peppermintsteaksauce.com


----------



## nik_for_you (Nov 13, 2006)

thnx. last one worked !!!
__________
but frm it i cant click on submit link !!!


----------



## suyash_123 (Nov 13, 2006)

cooltunnel.com


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 17, 2006)

ghostproxy.com


----------



## web_var (Nov 24, 2006)

I have tried all these links and only "*wpc2514.amenworld.com/index.jsp" was working till yesterday and today they have blocked this as well. My company use smart filter. Do you have any other proxy links which i can try.


----------



## ilugd (Nov 25, 2006)

you gonna get blacklisted buddy. Over at my office, if i see someone repeatedly trying to bypass it policy, i simply revoke net access. Good luck anyway.


----------

